# Guadalajara, Jalisco, México



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope you enjoy this compilation of photographs of Guadalajara, México ...

this is a compilation of photographs from the net


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Attractive.


----------



## PANZOTA (May 1, 2006)

this are some great pictures


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

What a great city. Great historic side and good modern one.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

I have met someone from Guadalajara and the city is amazing from these photos.


----------



## goodmood10 (Oct 23, 2005)

wow! looks amazing !


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

brazilians will never forget the friendship and love Guadalajara devoted to our team in 1970 Worldchampionship !! Guadalajara and Brazil are linked forever ! And these pics are so beautiful ! thanks...


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

And more is coming a 336 meter entertainment Tower and a Guggenheim Museum.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

thank you for leaving your comments guys, here are a few more photographs































Panoramas ------------------------->


----------



## J.A.C. (Nov 17, 2003)

Very beutiful. I miss it. I will have to visit sometime soon.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice! ^_^


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Viva Mexico!!!!!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Nice pics, but to many of the catedral an there are too many places to show.

Puerta de Hierro now has more buildings and there are a few more interesting proyects to come.

I love my city.


----------



## Karltj (Nov 21, 2005)

All these great pictures bring back good old times in Guadalajara.


----------



## Aztec Eagle (Sep 11, 2006)

*Guadalajara*

iThese are some great pics! Guadalajara is indeed a mix of modern and colonial.


----------



## atlas2381 (Mar 17, 2007)

NO ME LLAMA LA TENCION?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Me ha sorprendido gratamente Guadalajara!

Mexico is a very underrated country indeed


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

linda!!!


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

great pics


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice squares!


----------



## JESGDL (Jan 25, 2008)

*More pics of Guadalajara !!!!!!!*

More pics ......







a great view of the city .............


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Please remember, everyone... let us know who took the pictures as you post them. Thanks!


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Beautiful city, looks really green I like it.


----------



## G.ramos (Jun 2, 2007)

great pics! amazing!


----------



## tranceBoii_17 (Jan 26, 2008)

i really love my city! its beautiful! and have beautiful girls!


----------



## mex_mec (Nov 27, 2007)

probably the most beautiful city in Mexico! and undoubtedly the most beautiiful girls come from Guadalajara...


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, no question. GDL has much better looking girls than here in DF, or anywhere else in Mexico for that matter. 

Plaza Gallerias has AMAZING women.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a bad looking city.


----------

